# Betta flares at ERASER?



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I found out that Perry flares at erasers! I put one beside the tank and Perry was looking at it and she flared!:lol:She's so funny!


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

My betta flares at anything that I put in front of his tank, really!


----------



## LizardFish (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, I think my fish will flare at everything BUT their reflection.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yep Perseus also flares at things around his tank, the other day I sat some duct tape to close to his tank and flared at it...lol


----------



## SwirlsontheMini (Sep 25, 2012)

A ha-ha, an eraser!? Too funny. I love pets, their so entertaining. =)
A long time ago, I was taking pictures of my betta and he flared up at the camera. He must of thought it was some ginormous eye. xD


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

LizardFish said:


> Haha, I think my fish will flare at everything BUT their reflection.


I guess your betta thinks it looks pretty and everything else looks not that pretty!:lol:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

jeremywadejunior said:


> My betta flares at anything that I put in front of his tank, really!


My other betta Flare flares all the time. She even flares at me!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

SwirlsontheMini said:


> A ha-ha, an eraser!? Too funny. I love pets, their so entertaining. =)
> A long time ago, I was taking pictures of my betta and he flared up at the camera. He must of thought it was some ginormous eye. xD


:rofl::lol: Whew! That's too funny.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Pets find the weirdest things to be threatening XD My dog is terrified when I move my feet around underneath a blanket. He thinks there must be monsters under there


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> My other betta Flare flares all the time. She even flares at me!


Junior flares at me too. But after he realizes it's his mama he'll go back to normal


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine flare at anything until I have a camera


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

...

Hea...I'm done having a laugh attack.

I'm back! What'd I miss?

4 Days later...Hi.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi. Now when I put my eraser on the plastic she just stays in her pose and swims away.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My girl flares at me, but nothing else, go figure.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like almost all the bettas flare.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

My new guy didn't flare at me in quarantine, but now that he's in his 5 gallon he seems to have perked up; he built a bubble nest and has decided that nothing can come near his territory. He's decided there are all sorts of new threats: my fingers, a pencil eraser, and most recently my coffee cup.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

A coffee cup?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I know that this is an old post, but whenever I walk into my room, my betta will flare at me.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Haha, these fish are so funny sometimes :lol:
Sapphie will flare at just about everything- not just erasers. You name it, she'll flare. And if you even say the name of one of the boys, she'll poof up. The only thing she doesn't flare at is her guppies.


----------

